# frozen uncooked ribs safe?



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 24, 2014)

I Bought Six Racks Of Ribs In January AnD Cut And trimmed And Froze Three Racks.  Vacuum Sealed And In Freezer Of Fridge.  How Long Can They Stay In Freezer And Be Good?  Are They Good Now OR Do I Throw TheM Out?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jul 24, 2014)

smokinbill1638 said:


> I Bought Six Racks Of Ribs In January AnD Cut And trimmed And Froze Three Racks. Vacuum Sealed And In Freezer Of Fridge. How Long Can They Stay In Freezer And Be Good? Are They Good Now OR Do I Throw TheM Out?


Presuming you followed safe food handling techniques to start with, the ribs will be "safe" for years.   Food quality is a different story and that really relies on how well the air was removed from the ribs, as well as the quality of the bags you used.

I've held cryopack'ed pork butts for over 3 years and they came out tasty as can be.


----------



## eman (Jul 24, 2014)

6 months vac sealed an frozen should be okay.

 when you thaw them ,if they smell bad then i was wrong


----------



## java (Jul 24, 2014)

As long as they have stayed frozen, there shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 24, 2014)

We Used The Foodsaver Bags.  I May Really Be In Trouble Eman, I Haven't Been Able To Smell Much For About A Month Because If Allergies, But If The Dog Runs I Know Not To Eat ThEm.  they Have Stayed Frozen.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 24, 2014)

smokinbill1638 said:


> We Used The Foodsaver Bags.  I May Really Be In Trouble Eman, I Haven't Been Able To Smell Much For About A Month Because If Allergies, But If The Dog Runs I Know Not To Eat ThEm.  they Have Stayed Frozen.






eman said:


> if they smell bad then i was wrong



LOL...this gotta be the funniest thread...


----------



## venture (Jul 24, 2014)

I have to go back to a previous post.

Frozen food safety is a waaay different subject than frozen food quality.

Frozen food degrades in quality faster than in safety.

Six months?  If the freezer was on point?  I wouldn't worry about it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks For The Help Everyone.  I'm A NewB And I Could Use The Experience Of Cooking The RIbs Even If The Quality Isn't As Good.  Just Didn't Want To HurT Anyone In The Process.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2014)

Most recommendations say frozen meats are good for a Year, but I have heard of guys having 2-3 year old meat smoke up fine...JJ


----------



## hickorybutt (Jul 30, 2014)

Venture said:


> Frozen food safety is a waaay different subject than frozen food quality
> 
> Frozen food degrades in quality faster than in safety.


Agreed.  I had a few packs of farm fresh chicken tenders and wings that were in cheap freezer zip bags in my basement freezer for 10 months.  They all got freezer burned.  I tried grilling some tenders about a month ago and while I didn't get sick, they were dry and just had an off taste.


smokinbill1638 said:


> I Bought Six Racks Of Ribs In January AnD Cut And trimmed And Froze Three Racks. Vacuum Sealed And In Freezer Of Fridge. How Long Can They Stay In Freezer And Be Good? Are They Good Now OR Do I Throw TheM Out?


So as long as you vacuum sealed the ribs properly, their quality should stay good for longer than 7 months.  Vacuum sealing is much better than zipper bags.


----------



## waywardswede (Jul 30, 2014)

Depends on the freezer, too.  The frost-free freezers that are part of the refrigerator are horrible at long term storage, the thaw cycles destroy the quality of stuff.  We try not to keep anything longer than a month in that.  The old freezer in the basement much better at long term storage, I don't even start worrying about stuff until it's over a year.  Agree on the vacuum sealing, getting the air out of the packaging really helps keep it better.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 30, 2014)

WE Are Wanting To Get A Regular Freezer. I Cant Fill The Wsm Yet Because Of No Where To Put All The Meat.  Right Now It's Just The FrIdge Freezer.


----------

